# Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage



## mikee (21. Oktober 2017)

*Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Ich habe mir das HTC Vive gekauft,
musste aber feststellen es war ein Fehler.
Alles wäre ausgereift nur das Display hat ca440 ppi,
was dann durch die Linsen als10 oder 20 ppi rüberkommt.
Eine katastrophe.
Ist man längerdran hat man den Fliegengitter Pixel wahn immer noch im Kopf,
als würde man mit Lupe ein Smartphone mit 5cm distanz bedrachten.
Wie kann man den sowas verkaufen???
Der Rest ist aber ausgereift.
Jede Kopfbewegung, sei sie auch noch so gering, wird zeitgleich wiedergegeben.
Super schnell eingerichtet und auch die Software Titel arbeiten super.
Trotz des Pixel Wahns, kann man nicht mehr zurück zum 4K Flathscreen.

Es gibt aber nun ein Kickstarter Projekt von Pimax, die das Problem angehen wollen(Pixel Per Inch)
und noch weit mehr.
Es läuft in zwei Wochen aus;
Pimax: The World's First 8K VR Headset by Pimax 8K VR —Kickstarter
-200% Fov
-4k in der Horizontalen für jedes Auge
-unter 15ms
-Steam VR unterstützung und weit mehr.
-Preise von 400 bis 800dollar, extem günstig.
ein 500 000dollar Projektor kann nicht das darstellen was 200Fow zustande bringt.
Sollte bei den Bestellungen die 2Millionen Dollar Grenze erreicht werden,
wird es auch noch Kabellos.
Das wird hoffentlich erreicht, denn die haben zurzeit schon 
1.944.591 $ durch über 3000 Kickstarter bestellungen zusammen.

Zitat aus dem Forum;
Na denn mal viel Spaß damit, zwei UHD Displays mit jeweils 90 fps zu füttern.

Es wird HochSkaliert, das native 8k Headset ist mit einem X zusätzlich markiert,
und bei dem wird ausdrücklich gewarnt das zwei 1080gtx im sli nicht ausreichen das akzeptable zu befeuern.
Beim normalen aber ist das nicht der Fall, da Hochskaliert.
Die Pixel sollen haupsächlich verschwinden.


----------



## mikee (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 12 Tage*

doppelpost


----------



## Grendizer (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Mich stört die Grafik oder Fliegengitter nicht wirklich. Mit Wörtern wie "Katastrophe" oder Aussagen "wie kann man sowas verkaufen", kann ich nur sagen, Gott sei Dank verkaufen sie es, habe seit Jahren nicht mehr so viel Spaß gehabt beim Gamen. Ist halt neue Technik die in den Kinderschuhen steht, das soll man in Kauf nehmen. Die Mehrzahl meiner Bekannten sind derselben Meinung. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es so manchen stört, da man ja mittlerweile 4k, HDR und was weiß ich gewohnt ist.

Kannst du dich noch an die ersten 3D-Spiele erinnern als 3D-Grafikkarten die Welt erblickten #Matrox Mystique ♥. Da war auch alles noch nicht so schön anzusehen. Hass beiseite und Liebe für neue Technik. VR wird mit der Zeit nur besser.


----------



## mikee (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Du wirst auch das Oculus Rift CV1 oderso haben,
da ist der Fliegengitter effekt angeblich nicht so dramatisch.
Oder aber es liegt am PCars 2,
da schaut man immer der Strecke nach,
die erlösung war dann Flathscreen mit 4k.
Doch dann dieser unfassbare Rückschlag von VR,
in der Lobby aber stört es gar nicht so.
dann dürften Egoshooter auch gar nicht so Pixelstörend wirken.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf diese Pimax 8k, ich kann alles von meiner HTC Vive damit auch verwenden.
Diese 200% Fov und die Seitenverhältnis Probleme sind behoben,freu

Dass wird mich umhauen, dazu dann noch diesen Simulator;
Motion Simulator - Affordable Motion Simulator Platform DOF Reality

Die neue Software; Simtools 2.0 ist so geil geworden.


----------



## CastorTolagi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Sobald man in ein Spiel eintauchen kann sieht man auch kein "Fliegengitter" mehr.
Da ist dann auch die angeblich schwache Grafik sofort vergessen.

Das ganze fällt nur auf wenn man sich darauf konzentriert.
Und wenn man in VR Zeit hat sich auf etwas anderes als das Spiel/Programm zu konzentrieren dann versagt es als VR.

Aktuell sehr gut an Arktika zu sehen.
Das Spiel sieht klasse aus und auch das Postapokalypische ist gut eingefangen.
Aber das Gameplay zerstört sofort jegliches Gefühl das VR vermitteln kann. 
Endlose, dumme, sich wiederholende Gegnerwellen sind in normalen Games schon ein Armutszeugnis aber in VR wo der Gefühlfaktor so stark überreizt wird (werden sollte) ist das eine mittlere Katastrophe.

Grafik ist am Ende dann doch nicht alles - vor allem nicht in VR das mit ALLEN Sinnen erlebt wird.


----------



## Lexx (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Endlose, dumme, sich wiederholende Gegnerwellen


Das nennt man U-Bahn-Fahrgast-Simulator bzw. Battlefield Arbeitsweg 1.


----------



## Jason1 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



mikee schrieb:


> Du wirst auch das Oculus Rift CV1 oderso haben,
> da ist der Fliegengitter effekt angeblich nicht so dramatisch.


Ich kenne beide Headsets, habe selber die Rift, aber die HTC unterscheidet sich kaum merklich von der Rift und ich kann keinen einzigen deiner "Kritikpunkte" in der Form nachvollziehen.

Weder ist da irgendwas "katastrophal", noch macht sich das Fliegengitter sonderlich stark bemerkbar wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat. Ich nutze die Rift ebenfalls mit Projekt Cars 2 und kann bis auf die übliche Schwäche in der Auflösung  nichts großartig negatives erkennen. Die Rift empfinde ich jedenfalls für diese erste Generation als recht ausgereift und sie hat mir im Grunde sogar erst wieder den Spaß am Spiel ermöglichst....war vorher quasi drauf und dran das Gaming mehr oder weniger an den Nagel zu hängen, aber die VR war so ein Gamechanger das ich nun wieder voll drin bin.


----------



## mikee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Ansichts Sache.
Hättest aber Glück, dass HTC Vive Tracking und die Controller sind
mit der Pimax nächstes Jahr kompatible.
Müsstest nur die Brille anschaffen für
490 dollar und du hättest nächstes Jahr 200fow und 16millionen Pixel
mit weniger Gewicht.
Aber Dir reichen 2million und 110fow,
solche zufriedenheit das spart auch Geld.

Mir war dass unbegreiflich, kein wunder dass VR sich absolut nicht durchsetzt.
Selbst wenn alles perfekt ist wird es VR schwer haben,
weil die Leute ihren Asrsch nicht bewegen wollen, da war schon eine 3d brille zuviel aufwand.
Das VR droht genauso zu scheitern,leider.
Hoffentlich wird das Abgebot und die höheren Auflösungen das  bald ändern.


----------



## Jason1 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



> Müsstest nur die Brille anschaffen für
> 490 dollar und du hättest nächstes Jahr 200fow und 16millionen Pixel
> mit weniger Gewicht.
> Aber Dir reichen 2million und 110fow,
> solche zufriedenheit das spart auch Geld.


Was redest du dir bitte für ein Zeug zusammen?

Erstmal ist noch gar nicht klar welche Spiele genau die Pimax 8k unterstützt, wie gut die Software sein wird (-der Vorgänger Pimax4k hat da btw. nicht gerade geglänzt). Dann ist nicht klar welche PC Hardware man genau dafür benötigt, dann ist noch unklar wann die Brille überhaupt in größeren Mengen zur Verfügung steht (-Pimax ist ein kleines Unternehmen), aktuell ist bspw. schon die Auslieferung an die Kickstarter Backer in Gefahr. Ich rechne jedenfalls mit einer allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit für die normalen Kunden frühestens erst ab Mitte bis Ende nächstes Jahres.  Dann weiß man noch nicht wie das mit dem Eytracking Modul ist und wie stabil Pimax als Firma letztlich überhaupt ist. Last but not least ist auch der europäische Vertrieb noch unklar hinsichtlich Gewährleistung, Support & Service. 

Ich verfolge das ganze rund um die Pimax  schon seit der ersten Stunde, bin ebenfalls enthusiastisch  und habe dazu auch schon einen eigenen (-optimistischen) Thread eröffnet,...HIER: Pimax 5K und 8K - Revolution der VR?.  Allerdings kaufe ich deshalb noch lange nicht die Katze im Sack und was du hier über Rift und HTC schreibst ist einfach nur gequirlter Bullshit und entspricht nicht mal im Ansatz der Realität.

Zudem mach dir mal keine Sorge was ich mir wann kaufe. Wenn es sich als praktikabel, stabil und zukunftssicher raus stellt, greife auch ich zu. Was "Geld sparen" angeht, so hab ich die Oculus Rift+Touch seit der ersten Stunde und hatte noch den vollen Preis für beides bezahlt. "Geld" ist für mich im Fall VR jedenfalls eher zweitrangig, ist halt ein Hobby, aber dennoch werfe ich es nicht sofort blind zum Fenster raus sobald irgendwo eine Kickstarter Kampagne läuft. 

Beim Thema "VR" bin ich btw.  generell schon sei dem ersten Oculs Dev Kit 1 mit dabei und somit im Thema. 



mikee schrieb:


> Mir war dass unbegreiflich, kein wunder dass VR sich absolut nicht durchsetzt.
> Selbst wenn alles perfekt ist wird es VR schwer haben,
> weil die Leute ihren Asrsch nicht bewegen wollen, da war schon eine 3d brille zuviel aufwand.
> Das VR droht genauso zu scheitern,leider.



Bist du ein Troll, oder was soll dieses gelaber? 
Die VR hat sich vor allem deshalb noch nicht umfassend durchgesetzt weil die Headsets 200% teurer waren wie von Palmer Lucky und HTC im Vorfeld angekündigt und auch aufgrund der exorbitant hohen Hardware Anforderungen zum Release. Mittlerweile bürgert sich aber alles etwas ein, besonders die Verkäufe von Playstation VR überzeugen und auch die Industrie werkelt fleißig an Projekten rund um VR & Co.

Ausnahmslos jeden den ich mit meiner Rift in einen DCS World Flieger setze, oder auch in ein Auto in Project Cars und Assetto Corsa kommt aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus und einige haben sich daraufhin sogar selber ein VR Headset nebst entsprechendem PC gekauft. 

Wie gesagt, befass dich mal lieber etwas mit der Materie...


----------



## CastorTolagi (2. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Tellerrand-Gelaber. Mehr fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein.
Hauptsache man sieht die großen Probleme in den winzigen Mikro-Kosmos Gaming.
Weiter blicken - iwo.

Dass sich die Industrie auf VR stürzt wie die Geier - pfff.
Dass in den R&D-Abteilungen großer Konzerne die Technologie inzwischen zum Standard gehört. Ignor.

Und selbst im Bereich Gaming:
Was nutzt dir der tollste FoW und die schärfste Grafik wenn das Gameplay Mist ist. - Ryse Son of Rome lässt grüßen.
Wenn das Tracking grütze ist - und Pimax ist in der Beziehung kein weißes Blatt.
Wenn es keine Hardware dazu gibt. Eine 1080Ti kannst du heute schon z.B. in Robo Recall an ihr Limit bringen.
Jetzt soll die Pixelzahl vervierfacht werden. Dazu das 3D Berechnen des Bildes.

Manchmal sollte man sich wirklich erst etwas intensiver mit der Technik beschäftigen bevor man anfängt, etwas zu kritisieren oder besserwisserisch daher zu kommen.


----------



## Jason1 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Jetzt soll die Pixelzahl vervierfacht werden. Dazu das 3D Berechnen des Bildes.



Hier muss man allerdings sagen das die Pimax 8k einen sehr interessanten Weg geht damit die Hardwareanforderungen relativ moderat ausfallen. 
Denn anders als Oculus und HTC, rendert die Pimax nicht beide Display Bilder gleichzeitig, sondern abwechselnd und das spart viel Performance. Zweiter wichtiger Punkt ist das Eyetracking, also das nur der Bereich voll gerendert wird auf den man momentan sieht. Problem beim Eyetracking ist allerdings das die Spiele dies auch unterstützen müssen und sowas dauert idR immer recht lange. Wenn allerdings ein Spiel Eytracking unterstützt, würde das  die Hardwareanforderungen quasi halbieren. 

Die Pimax 8k sollte also trotz hoher Auflösung und größerem Sichtfeld bei weitem nicht den Nasa Rechner benötigen den man erwarten würde, wobei man natürlich dennoch nach wie vor einen guten PC dafür benötigt.


----------



## TobiasClaren (2. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Weiß jemand, was das "DP Cable" ist?
Es heißt zwar DP cable, aber niemand bestätigt mir auch nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen, ob es ein einfaches DP cable ist, oder wie bei der Vive ein Kabel dass zusätzlich Strom und USB drin hat.
Oder wie bei den ersten Vive-Kabel als drei verbundene Kabel...

Warum Ich nicht automatisch von einem Spezialkabel ausgehe ist nicht nur dass es nur "DP Cable" genannt wird, und auf einem Foto für 10m für $70 sieht man ein reines DP Flachkabel ist, sondern es gibt ja die DisplayPort-Erweiterung "DockPort", die es erlaubt USB 3.1 und bis zu 100W durch das DisplayPort-Kabel zu schicken.
Das hätte schon HTC und Oculus machen sollen...
Aber macht es Pimax hier so? DockPort wäre PERFEKT für VR-HMDs.

Denn dann kauft man doch kein 10m DP-Kabel für €60 von Pimax, sondern kann es an beliebigem Ort kaufen.
Auch für €7... Oder mit aktivem Repeater in 10m oder sogar 15m. Es gibt ja auch Gerüchte über mögliche Hz-Probleme wegen der Kabellänge...


@ Jason1

Es heißt Foveated Rendering würde die Last auf 20% senken.
Also ein Fünftel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Leistungsvorteil-Angaben für Foveated Rendering hängen stark davon ab, wie groß die verbleibende Fläche mit voller Qualität ist. Aktuelle Headsets und Grafikkarten sind viel zu langsam, um auf Sakkaden zu reagieren. Neben dem winzigen Sichtfeld der Fovea selbst muss deswegen ein relativ großer Bereich detailliert berechnet werden, der möglicherweise vor Ende des Frames betrachtet wird. Rechnet man jeweils ein Framintervall für Erkennung der Augenbewegung, Berechnung des Bildes und Darstellung desselbigen werden aus 2° × 2° ganz schnell 30° × 30°. Bei einer Rift oder Vive entspricht dies einer Verzweihundertfachung des Bildanteiles mit voller Qualität und natürlich wächst auch die Fläche des darum liegenden Darstellungsbereiches mit mittlerer Qualität für das innere periphäre Sichtfeld. Dementsprechend stark schwankt auch das theoretische Einsparungspotential bei der Rechenleistung.


----------



## TobiasClaren (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Es soll abgestuft berechnet werden. In der Mitte voll, und in "Ringen" abnehmend.

Nutzt man heute schon eine Technik, bei der das zweite Bild weniger Rechenleistung braucht.
Bei BR3D benötigt man weniger Platz, weil das zweite Bild auch mit Hilfe von Informationen des Ersten erzeugt wird.


----------



## Jason1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter fÃ¼r 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Genau solche Sachen hier sind der Grund warum ich wie gesagt lieber noch abwarte bis die Pimax wirklich verfügbar ist und auf Herz und Nieren getestet wurde.
(Vor allem aber ist mir wichtig das die Firma auch stabil ist und nicht Gefahr läuft schnell wieder von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden.)

Pimax entschuldigt sich: Probleme mit 90 Hz bei der 8K-Brille





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbuHxJvDVmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TobiasClaren (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Die Firma ist nicht neu. Es gibt Stimmen die sagten die hätten es nicht nötig gehabt eine KS-Kampagne zu starten.
Ich finde es aber legitim wenn es auch aus Marketinggründen eingesetzt wird. Und Pimax ist zumindest nicht MS etc. mit Miliarden im Hintergrund.
Was die wohl schon für ein "Vermögen" haben. 30.000 4K hatten Sie bisher verkauft... Evtl. sind das auch "nur" ein paar "Mio". Erreichen wollten die hier ja auch nur $200.000, und es wurden über $4Mio mehr...
Von der 8k könnten Sie wenn sie online und offline bei diversen Händlern zu kaufen ist, und vorgeführt wird (z.B. bei Media-Markt etc.) im nächsten Jahr evtl. schon 1 Mio und mehr verkaufen...
Ob die Vive im Februar oder März noch den Wert hat, den sie heute hat?
Dass die Pimax 8K erst später in den Handel kommen wird, ist da ja eher ein Vorteil. Die Backer der Pimax 8K können ihre Vive oder Rift evtl. noch ohne Verlust (verglichen mit heute, die Backer wollen ihre "Alte" ja wohl noch bis Erhalt der 8K weiter nutzen) im Frühjahr verkaufen. Z.B. mit 14 Monaten Restgewährleistung (und das schon als Zweitbesitzer...).

Die 8K lief gut auf einem MSI Notebook, Ich glaube mit Mobile GTX 1080 ohne Foveated Rendering.
Also DAS ist wäre für mich kein Grund zu sagen "besser noch warten".
Im Grunde gibt es keinen einzigen Testenden der es wirklich kritisiert hat.
Dieser Typ mit dem Doom-T-Shirt und im Video befragte Personen (in den Niederlanden in dieser alten Fabrikhalle) waren entweder begeistert, oder in Details wie z.B. der Helligkeit "OK".
Aber kein "schlechtes" OK, sondern ein "Würde Ich so kaufen"-OK.


----------



## Jason1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Die Firma ist nicht neu. .


Natürlich ist die Firma noch relativ jung, die ist keine vier Jahre alt.



> Was die wohl schon für ein "Vermögen" haben.


Im Vergleich zu Facebook & HTC ist es zu vernachlässigen. 
Bei solchen Firmen sind zudem vor allem die Rücklagen von entscheidender Bedeutung und nicht etwa wieviel für die Produktion zur Verfügung steht (-aber das geht jetzt zu sehr in die BWL rein). 



> Ob die Vive im Februar oder März noch den Wert hat, den sie heute hat?


Im Grunde uninteressant, denn ich gehe rein vom  praktischen Nutzen aus. Allerdings dürfte sich der Preis nur noch unwesentlich nach unten korrigieren. Zudem sollten bis Mitte nächsten Jahres auch neue Infos zur Next Gen rund um Oculus & HTC verfügbar sein.



> Die 8K lief gut auf einem MSI Notebook, Ich glaube mit Mobile GTX 1080 ohne Foveated Rendering. Also DAS ist wäre für mich kein Grund zu sagen "besser noch warten".


Das sind alles keine nachprüfbaren Laborbedingungen und zudem ist noch unklar wie aktuelle Spiele in der Praxis damit laufen. Momentan kauft man jedenfalls ein Stück weit zweifelsohne die Katze im Sackt, ganz besonders weil noch nicht der europäische Vertrieb inkl. Garantie & Co. abgeklärt ist.  Daher ist es eine gut Idee erstmal zu warten und die Sache mit den 75Hz zeigt das auch sehr gut.



> Im Grunde gibt es keinen einzigen Testenden der es wirklich kritisiert hat.


Das waren nur zwei oder drei Tester, ist also keine allgemein gültige Aussage. Zudem ist das immer sehr subjektiv, ich reagiere bspw. sehr empfindlich auf eine niedrigere Hz Zahl.

Wie gesagt, ich bin auch ein Pimax 8k Fan, warne aber bei solchen Sachen immer davor zu enthusiastisch zu sein und vorschnell zu kaufen. Es läuft nichts weg...Ich werde jedenfalls mindestens bis Mitte nächstes Jahr warten, auch im Hinblick auf die neue Rift und Vive, zu denen es dann vermutlich auch detaillierte  Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## TobiasClaren (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Das ist keine "neue" Firma.
Es soll auch noch Menschen geben, die glauben noch ein Kinofiilm kommt erst nach 2-3 Jahren ins Fernsehen .
Evtl. gibt es sogar noch Menschen die in den Elektronik-Markt gehen, und nach "VHS" fragen *grusel*  .

Nein, nicht uninteressant (das hat schon einen "Geschmack"), mir ging es nicht darum zu welchem Preis HTC sie noch verkauft, sondern welchen Gebrauchtpreis die noch haben wird.
Und wenn die Pimax 8K den Vive-Gebrauchtwert verringern sollte, dann ist es für Backer ein Vorteil, wenn die ihre Vive VOR einem Preisfall "abstoßen" (BWL ;-] ) können...
Und ob das "uninteressant" ist, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst...
Wer die Rift oder die Vive kurz voir einem Preissturz gekauft hatte, dem war der Sturz dann auch nicht ganz egal ;-] .







Was sind denn "aktuelle Spiele"?


Fruit Ninja, The Blue... wurden von Nicht-Pimaxlern darauf getestet...


Ob "aktuelle Spiele" darauf (gut) laufen, damit hat die VR-Brille 0% zu tun. Denn für die Leistung ist ganz alleine die Grafikkarte zuständig.
Soll man sich über ZUVIEL Auflösung beschweren 0_o   ?
Es gibt auch in VR-Software nicht selten die Möglichkeit die Leistung zu verringern, wenn die eigene Karte es nicht schafft...
Gut wäre auch eine Möglichkeit die Auflösung die rein geht zu bestimmen. Idealerweise natürlich im Spiel, weil nicht jedes Spiel auf einer evtl. nicht ganz neuen Flagschiff-Karte eine Verringerung braucht.



75Hz hatte auch die gut laufende DK2.
Ich empfand keinerlei Probleme...
Kann man die Hz-Rate der Vive irgendwie temporär ändern?
Dann würde Ich das mal auf 75Hz, 80Hz, 82Hz einstellen und testen...




Es waren mehr als "zwei, drei" Tester.
Auf der Messe haben auch noch Andere es getestet, und inb mindestens einem Video kamen auch die zu Wort.


----------



## Jason1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter fÃ¼r 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Das ist keine "neue" Firma.
> Es soll auch noch Menschen geben, die glauben noch ein Kinofiilm kommt erst nach 2-3 Jahren ins Fernsehen .
> Evtl. gibt es sogar noch Menschen die in den Elektronik-Markt gehen, und nach "VHS" fragen *grusel*  .


Es geht darum wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist das eine Firma auch "morgen" noch da ist und bei jungen chinesischen Firmen wie Pimax ist das zweifelsohne ein Thema. Ich bitte in dem Bezug also um Sachlichkeit und nicht um Witze, denn das ist ein ziemlich wichtiger Punkt.



> Wer die Rift oder die Vive kurz voir einem Preissturz gekauft hatte, dem war der Sturz dann auch nicht ganz egal ;-] .


Einen erneuten Preissturz in der Dimension wird es aber zu 99% nicht mehr geben. Zudem war der erste Preis der übliche EInstiegspreis den Enthusiasten im Fall von neuen Innovationen idR immer zu Beginn zahlen.



> Was sind denn "aktuelle Spiele"?


Project Cars 2
DCS World
IL2:BoS
XRebirth VR
Elite Dangerous
Dead Effekt 2 VR
etc.pp

...Kurzum, nicht nur diese typischen VR Spielchen, sondern der Real Deal. Im Fall von DCS World sieht es aber schon mal ganz gut aus, da Matt Wagner von Eagle Dynamics schon in Kontakt zu Pimax steht. Dennoch ist noch alles offen wie sich die Pimax vor allem in hektischen Kampfsituationen am Ende letztendlich wirklich mit dem Spiel schlägt. Abwarten und Tee trinken. 



> Ob "aktuelle Spiele" darauf (gut) laufen, damit hat die VR-Brille 0% zu tun. Denn für die Leistung ist ganz alleine die Grafikkarte zuständig.
> Soll man sich über ZUVIEL Auflösung beschweren 0_o
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Brille die von keiner aktuell erhältlichen Hardware vernünftig versorgt werden könnte ist nutzlos und in so einem Fall sollte man sich zweifellos über "ZUVIEL" Auflösung beschweren,  ganz recht. 
So eine Brille wäre nur ein Briefbeschwerer, aber glücklicherweise arbeitet die Pimax mit einigen Softwaretricks wie dem modularen Bilderwechsel und später Eytracking, um die Hardwareanforderungen zu senken. Ob und wie das ganze letztlich in der Praxis mit all den möglichen Spielen funktioniert und unterstützt wird, muss man halt wie gesagt abwarten. Wobei die Pimax in dem Bezug aber schon einen guten ersten Eindruck macht.



> 75Hz hatte auch die gut laufende DK2.
> Ich empfand keinerlei Probleme...


Das ist schön für sich, ich hatte damit aber ein Problem. 
Es ist wie gesagt ein sehr subjektives Empfinden und man muss klar darauf hinweisen wenn  eine VR Brille keine 90Hz schafft. Woebi die Pimax aller Vorrausicht nach 80Hz bringen wird.



> Es waren mehr als "zwei, drei" Tester.
> Auf der Messe haben auch noch Andere es getestet, und inb mindestens einem Video kamen auch die zu Wort.


Es waren nicht viel mehr Tester...
Zudem sind Erfahrungen auf Messen und Präsentationen nie wirklich objektiv. Da sind die Tester beeindruckt, abgelenkt, unter Zeitdruck, etc.pp....sowas kann immer nur ein erster Eindruck sein und nie eine alleinige Empfehlung darstellen. Was wir als nächstes brauchen sind unabhängige Tests der Consumer Version unter Laborbedingungen, aber dafür muss die Brille natürlich erstmal erhältlich sein.

*PS:*



> *Pimax beendet Kickstarter-Kampagne mit 4,2 Mio US-Dollar*
> Ein extrem großes Field of View und eine beeindruckende Auflösung haben die Pimax 8K Brille zu einem echten Erfolg gemacht, bevor die Brille überhaupt auf den Markt ist. Über 4,2 Millionen US-Dollar hat das Unternehmen durch die Unterstützer erhalten, obwohl das ursprüngliche Finanzierungsziel bei 200.000 US-Dollar lag. Doch viele Unterstützer bedeuten auch eine große Verantwortung.
> 
> Bereits im Januar 2018 möchte Pimax mit der Auslieferung der ersten Brillen beginnen. Durch die extrem erfolgreiche Kickstarter-Kampagne erreichte der Hersteller sehr viele Stretch-Goals erreicht, welche die Ingenieure vermutlich vor eine große Aufgabe stellen werden.
> ...


----------



## TobiasClaren (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Klar, wenn das Produkt und die Qualität unbekannt ist.
Ich bitte also darum sachlich zu bleiben...
Und es gibt auch Nutzer, die haben ihre Vive oder Rift für eine Pimax 4K verkauft...
Das sind Renn-Sim-Spieler.
Für die war sogar die 4K besser als Rift und Vive...


Ohne Not (also Betrug...) wird so ein Unternehmen keine solche Chance wegwerfen ganz oben mit zu spielen...




Ja, einen solchen Ladenpreisturz.
Mir ging es um den Gebrauchtpreis.
Pimax empfieht zwar netterweise (nett, aber nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht) Vive-Nutzer könnten ja ihre Basen und Controller weiter nutzen...
Aber dann staubt die Vive-Brille ein, ein Verlust.
Komplett kriegt man aktuell wahrscheinlich schnell 550 Euro, evtl. 600 Euro...
Da sind dann 300 Dollar mehr bei der 8K schon OK. Für LH V2-Basen und die "Knuckles"-Controller...




Ja, schöne Liste von Spielen, aber wenn es zu wenige Leistung hat, dann wegen der Grafikkarte...
Ist doch schön dass 2560x1440 rein geht, besser als wenn es weniger wäre.
Also entweder neue Grafikkarte, oder weniger Details bzw. wenn möglich die Auflösung verringern.


Nein, da beschwere Ich mich nicht.
Das klingt auch etwas komisch, die Richtung Vive/Rift-Verteidigung oder "schön schreiben".




Die 2x 2560x1440 sind 7,37MP.
1x UHD hat 8,3MP.
Und das spielt man ja heute auch schon auf Monitoren.


Diese "90Hz" werden gerne als exakte magische Grenze dargestellt, erst mal ist es wohl nur eine runde Zahl.....


Aktuell sollen es wohl 82Hz sein, die bei Allen zu schaffen ist.
Wenn es eine Art "Hack" gibt, mit der jeder sein individuelles Maximum "übertakten" kann, kann man ja noch selbst experimentieren.
Die versuchen ja jetzt erst mal eine Hz-Zahl zu finden und darauf hin zu optimieren, die auch auf allen läuft.
Die Displays haben wohl Angaben, aber auch Schwankungen untereinander.




Was sind denn "unter Laborbedingungen".
Erstens wird die Consumer-Version eher noch besser als auf der Messe, zweitens klingt "Laborbedingungen" so wie bei Autoherstellern die unter perfekten Bedinungen inkl.abgeklebten Rillen etc. den Spritverbrauch ermitteln...


Es sollten eher 08/15-Nutzer und deren Rechner sein...








Der Link funktioniert nicht...


Der teilweise Text klingt doch sehr positiv...


Wie Ich es auch sehe, wenn sie genug produzieren, und auch übr die normalen Geschäfte verkauft werden, könnten Sie die meisten Brillen verkaufen.
Wenn es noch viele "Normalos" gab, die gewartet haben, das wäre eine Brille für diese...


----------



## Jason1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch Nutzer, die haben ihre Vive oder Rift für eine Pimax 4K verkauft...
> Das sind Renn-Sim-Spieler.
> Für die war sogar die 4K besser als Rift und Vive...


Ein ziemlich schlechter Tausch, denn die Pimax 4k hatte ich auch . Wie gesagt, ich bin seit der ersten Stunde im Thema und RaceSimmer bin ich ebenfalls (-vornehmlich Asseto Corsa). Wobei ich aber am meisten Hardcore Fligt Sims wie DCS World spiele, aber das läuft aktuell nicht so gut in der VR, da wird momentan auf ein großes Update gewartet, aber andere Geschichte. 

Die alte Pimax 4k ist jedenfalls kein Vergleich zu Rift oder HTC, denn Auflösung ist nur ein Teil vom Kuchen. Die 4k hat bspw. weder 6DoF Tracking, keine OLEDS Diplays, das Bild ist teilweise ziemlich "blurry/schlierig",  die Sensorik war im Verglich zur Rift lahmarschig, die Software hat nicht viel getaugt...etc.pp. Die 4k war im Grunde nur für einen Zweck wirklich geeignet und das waren Filme, wobei aber die Auflösung dafür immer noch zu gering war (-da setze ich btw große Hoffnungen in die 8k). Für Spiele war die 4k nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen und schon gar nicht für schnelle RaceSims.



> Ja, schöne Liste von Spielen, aber wenn es zu wenige Leistung hat, dann wegen der Grafikkarte...
> Ist doch schön dass 2560x1440 rein geht, besser als wenn es weniger wäre.
> Also entweder neue Grafikkarte, oder weniger Details bzw. wenn möglich die Auflösung verringern.


Du verstehst mich irgendwie nicht, daher nochmal.
Wenn ein VR Headset nicht von aktuell erhältlicher Hardware vernünftig betrieben werden kann, hat es keinen Sinn. Wenn es keine kaufbare Grafikkarte gibt um ein Spiel wie DCS World damit vernünftig zu betreiben, kann ich damit nichts anfangen. In dem Fall ist es NICHT schön das die Auflösung so hoch ist, dann ist es NUTZLOS, bzw. ich kaufe mir sowas erst dann wenn ich es auch vernünftig benutzen kann. Die Pimax wird zwar wie gesagt vermutlich nicht extrem unter diesem Problem leiden, aber ohne zu wissen wie das alles aktuell mit einer 1080 läuft kaufe ich sowas doch nicht...DAS ist mein Punkt. Wobei bis zum Release der 8k für die breite Masse (~Mitte bis ende 2018) aber auch wieder bessere Hardware zur Verfügung stehen wird, dass muss man dann sehen.



> Das klingt auch etwas komisch, die Richtung Vive/Rift-Verteidigung oder "schön schreiben".


Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist,...ich habe hier im Forum SELBER einen ziemlich positiven Pimax 8k Thread aufgemacht...:
Pimax 5K und 8K - Revolution der VR?
...aber ich bin kein Fanboy der die Dinge nicht hinterfragt und vor allem setze ich mich mit den weiteren Rahmenbedingungen auseinander und will ganz besonders immer mehr hören als nur das übliche Marketing Blabla.



> Diese "90Hz" werden gerne als exakte magische Grenze dargestellt, erst mal ist es wohl nur eine runde Zahl.....


Sag mal, hast du überhaupt irgendein VR Headset?.....oO
Das hört sich für mich nämlich nicht so an, denn ansonsten würdest du das mit den 90Hz nicht mal im Traum so schreiben. Falls du also keins hast, befass dich mal lieber etwas näher mit dem Thema und sofern du doch eine Rift oder Vive besitzt, hätte ich dazu ein paar weiterführende Fragen um ein paar Dinge zu klären.



> Was sind denn "unter Laborbedingungen".
> Erstens wird die Consumer-Version eher noch besser als auf der Messe, zweitens klingt "Laborbedingungen" so wie bei Autoherstellern die unter perfekten Bedinungen inkl.abgeklebten Rillen etc. den Spritverbrauch ermitteln...


Ich hoffe ich muss jetzt nicht alles in der Form erklären, ich setze so ein wenig voraus das du in der Materie drin bist und was "Laborbedingungen" sind sollte man eigentlich wissen.

_"Unter Laborbedingungen"_ heißt genau das. Ein Langzeittest von unabhängigen Experten/Testern oder auch Magazinen, die mit der Brille diverse Tests und Messungen in einem kontrolliertem Umfeld durchführen und am Ende eine klare Aufstellung inkl. Benchmarks & Co. zu den Stärken und Schwächen abgeben und die Brille in direkten Kontext zu den aktuell erhältlichen Headsets setzen. So und nur das hat wirklich Gewicht. Das war auch schon so im Fall von Rift/Vive und den anderen aktuell erhältlichen Headsets. Aber was ist dir denn lieber? Undifferenzierte Aussagen von Messebesuchern, oder "Tests" auf Demoständen?...Also Bitte, sowas ist zwar auch schön, aber kann halt nur einen ersten Eindruck vermitteln und was du da über die Consumer Version der 8k gesagt hast, nennt sich im Volksmund auch _"Vermutung aufstellen" _und das stellt wohl kaum eine echte Diskussionsbasis dar. 



> Der teilweise Text klingt doch sehr positiv...


Deshalb habe ich ihn auch gepostet, aber es ist dennoch nur ein Ausriss zur Information, der aber keinesfalls eine direkte Kaufempfehlung ist. 
Wie gesagt, man darf sich von solchen Sachen nicht einfach so mitreißen lassen ohne sich nicht tiefgreifender damit zu befassen. Was mich jetzt vor allem interessant ist jetzt erstmal die Stabilität der Firma generell und wie sich der Vertrieb in Europa inkl. der Gewährleistung, etc. gestaltet. Es nützt mir nämlich wenig, wenn ich heute ein 600€ Headset kaufe und die Firma die es hergestellt hat 1 Jahr später nicht mehr existiert. Wenn die Pimax so gut wird wie gedacht und die angesprochenen Punkte geklärt sind, werde ich vermutlich Mitte bis Ende nächstes Jahr zugreifen. Allerdings auch davon abhängig welche Infos aus Richtung Oculus/HTC kommt, denn die bauen ja auch schon an einem Nachfolger ihrer aktuellen VR Headsets. 

*PS:*

Du zitierst übrigens nicht korrekt, es ist teilweise kaum erkennbar auf was du jetzt von mir geantwortet hast.


----------



## TobiasClaren (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Für Renn-Sim-Spieler zählte aber die Auflösung. Die bemängelten und bemängeln dass sie die Kurven und andere Autos in der Ferne nur schlecht erkennen.
Kann Ich also nachvollziehen.
Bei Slingshot geht es gerade noch mit den Türmen in der Ferne in der Halle...


Aber das war es auch schon, es wäre auch für mich nichts gewesen, auch wenn es mich schon interessieren würde, Und Ich auch noch ein G27 habe...
Aber nur dafür die Pimax 4K, nein.


Mich würde bei der 8K interessieren, ob man 1920x1080 als realistisches Kino-Erlebnis erzeugen könnte.
Also nicht gerade "Rasiersitze", abwer eben volle 1920x1080.
Es sollte eben nicht über den gesammten Bilckbereich gehen.


Etwas anderes wären "IMAX"-Filme, da soll es ja so sein.




UNd hier versteht man MICH nicht.


Es gab auch vor evtl. 20 Jahren oder mehr 2048X1500 oder ähnlich. Hat man da die volle Auflösung genutzt?
In normalen Computerspielen kann Ich die Auflösung geringer stellen, wenn es zu langsam ist, und/oder Details, Stufen des AA etc. verändern.
Ich finde es eher GUT, wenn die Brille mehr kann als aktuelle Hardware...




Ja, Ich hatte einbe DK2 und habe eine Vive.l
Und wenn möglich, dann stelle Ich die Hz der Vive gerne mal runter...




Es gibt keine definierten "Laborbedingungen", das ist eher ein Buzzword.
Wenn Ich da falsch liege, bitte Ich um einen Link zu einer solchen Definition...




Wenn Ich diverse Programme mit unterschiedlichem Leistungsanspruch durchteste und das filme und aufschreibe ist das realistisch...


Oder muss das von einem "Fachmagazin" kommen, damit es "gilt"?


----------



## Jason1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter fÃ¼r 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

*So....erstmal generell:*
 Gewöhn dir bitte an vernünftig zu zitieren, es lässt sich kaum erkennen auf was du eigentlich antwortest. Also bitte, vernünftig antworten/zitieren....sogar ich schaffe das.




TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Für Renn-Sim-Spieler zählte aber die Auflösung. Die bemängelten und bemängeln dass sie die Kurven und andere Autos in der Ferne nur schlecht erkennen.
> Kann Ich also nachvollziehen.


Ich kenne keinen einzigen ernsthaften Simmer der eine Rift/HTC gegen eine Pimax 4k ausgetauscht hätte und ich bin da in einigen Foren unterwegs. Dafür waren die Displays einfach zu schlecht und langsam und ich hab das wie gesagt auch selber mit der 4k getestet und bin bei meiner Rift geblieben. Einige sind allerdings wieder von Rift/Vive auf ihr altes Tripple Monitor Setup zurück gewechselt und würden erst wieder zur VR wechseln wenn etwas wie die Pimax 8k oder ähnliches von Oculus/HTC erhältlich ist. Mehr hab ich dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Es gab auch vor evtl. 20 Jahren oder mehr 2048X1500 oder ähnlich. Hat man da die volle Auflösung genutzt?


Der Vergleich hinkt hinten und vorne....an einem VR Headset KANN man die Auflösung nicht ändern, die ist so wie sie ist und wenn sie zu hoch gewählt wurde, kommen selbst HighEnd Karten nicht damit klar und dann nützt einem das beste Headset nichts. Wie gesagt, die Pimax 8k geht einen interessanten Weg um das zu umgehen, aber wie er letztlich funktioniert und wie die Spiele damit umgehen wird man noch abwarten müssen.

 Wobei das hier wiederum ziemlich ernüchternd ist und genau das Problem darstellt was ich schon weiter vorne angesprochen hatte.: Pimax 8K:Brainwarp noch gar nicht implementiert - Performance von Beginn an fraglich 


> _Das Bild, die Bildschärfe sowie die Klarheit der Texte in VR sollen die Pimax-Headsets sehr gut hinbekommen, der Fortschritt ist Berichten nach deutlich. Allerdings scheint die Performance ganz klar eine große Baustelle zu sein und befindet sich offensichtlich noch in der Forschungsphase. Auch die Zauber-Technologie Brainwarp ist offenbar noch nicht in einem Zustand, der eine Demonstration erlaubt. __Denn hier ist nicht einmal klar, welche Grafikkarte natives 4K auf das Display zaubern soll.
> 
> Pimax gibt an, dass entweder zwei GTX 1080 Ti im SLI-Verbund nötig sind oder sogar auf die nächste Grafikkartengeneration gewartet werden muss. Gleichwohl wurden bereits mehrere hundert Pakete des 8K X verkauft, obwohl nicht klar ist, ob die Dinger überhaupt funktionieren.
> ...
> _VR-World | Die ganze Welt der virtuellen Realitat



--------



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ja, Ich hatte einbe DK2 und habe eine Vive.l


Welche Spiele werden vornehmlich gespielt/Einsatzort? Welche Fps erreichst du damit im Schnitt? 




TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Und wenn möglich, dann stelle Ich die Hz der Vive gerne mal runter...


Das wäre dann nur ein Test ob einem das selber genug ist und 75Hz sind mir jedenfalls zu wenig




TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Es gibt keine definierten "Laborbedingungen", das ist eher ein Buzzword.
> Wenn Ich da falsch liege, bitte Ich um einen Link zu einer solchen Definition...
> Wenn Ich diverse Programme mit unterschiedlichem Leistungsanspruch durchteste und das filme und aufschreibe ist das realistisch...
> Oder muss das von einem "Fachmagazin" kommen, damit es "gilt"?


Also manchmal....
Das schreib ich jetzt aber nur noch einmal und so simpel wie möglich.: Das ist kein _"Buzzword",_  ICH will lediglich einen vernünftigen Test und nicht nur BlaBla von Messebesuchern....ist das jetzt mal klar geworden? Bevor ich mir eine neue 600 Euro Grafikkarte kaufe, lese ich mir dazu im Vorfeld ja auch entsprechende Fachberichte und Meinungen durch. Wer das nicht macht ist entweder selber ein Experte, hat zuviel Geld, oder ist ein Idiot.

Kurzum, ich will nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen und empfehle das auch nicht anderen.


----------



## TobiasClaren (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter für 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*

Ich habe nicht zitiert.....
Und wenn Ich einer Person antworte, die direkt zuvor schrieb greift die Logik.




Ich habe schon einige Kommentare in Foren gelesen, und da waren ausdrücklich Renn-Sim-Spieler, Ich glaube auch Eve, die nutzen dafür NUR noch Pimax 4K.


Ich kenne auch keinen Schmied, gibt es die deshalb nicht. Was ist denn das für eine Aussage:
"Ich kenne keinen einzigen ernsthaften Simmer der eine Rift/HTC gegen eine Pimax 4k ausgetauscht hätte"


Und wenn es die doch gibt, sind die nicht "ernsthaft"?!? Schon heftig...




Ein VR-Headset hat Displays wie ein Monitor, egal ob LCD oder OLED oder CRT, Ich kann in Windows auch eine Geringere als die native Auflösung einstellen...
Auch wenn das heute bei den aktuellen VR-Brillen keiner vorgesehen hat, man kann nicht behauoten es wäre technisch nicht möglich.
Bei PC-Spielen kann man oft noch die Auflösung einstellen.
Dann wechselt er bei Start, und beim Beenden zurück...
Z.B. eine Demo. Z.B. Heaven.
Da kann Ich vor dem Start alles einstellen, auch die Auflösung...
Pimax sollte also eine globale Einstellung für die Auflösung in die VR-Software (Ich glaube auch in SteamVR) integrieren können.
Vive hat ja auch Optionen, nur eben nicht die Auflösung. Evtl. auch eine Art Option pro Spiel, falls eine App das nicht selbst anbietet.



*Wie wäre es, einfach mal bei diesen genannten Spielen das Supersampling so einzustellen, dass es die Last bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 simuliert?
Dann wüsste man doch, ob ein Spiel dass einem wichtig ist etc., nicht genug Grafikleistung hat...
Bitte mal machen, Ich kann es nicht, habe die nicht...
Und welche Grafikkarte ist es? Ich nutze eine 980 Ti. Und Ich habe mich damit abgefunden wegen DP 1.4 evtl. in die 10er-Generation zu wechseln...*




Also ICH sehe keine "Irreführenden" Angaben, mir waren nur um 80Hz bekannt...


"Vornehmlich"? Evtl. bisher anhand eines Zählers The Lab... Slingshot habe Ich fast aufgegeben, weil die Regeln ein großes niemand bekanntes Geheimnis sind... Kein Scherz, Regeln gibt es NIRGENDS. Und das hieße auch, dass dort steht wie man seine Punkte maximieren kann.
Nicht dass man immer und immer wieder 109 Mio hat, und ein einziges Mal 125Mio, ohne zu wissen was man anders gemacht hat. Platz 45 ist gut oder sehr gut, aber wenn man nicht weiß wie man das gemacht hat


Und ja, auch bei diesen Spielen bringt der FOV UND die Auflösung der Pimax 8K mehr einen Vorteil...
Und auch Spiele wie Arizona Sunshine sind keine Grafikmonster. Würden aber auch davon profiieren.


Gibt es irgendwen der mit 1x UHD auf einem Monitor probleme hat? Das ist etwas mehr als die Anzahl der Pixel der 8K...






Ich frage mich, ob Ich es hier auch mit jemand zu tun habe, der glaubt er könne teure Lautsprecherkabel von den billigsten am Klang unterscheiden...
Oder diese Spinner die meinen Schallplatten klingen besser als Digitale Aufnahmen (und Ich meine nicht gering komprimierte MP3).
Nein, die würden bei einem Test mit mir an der Technik und Augenbinde ziemlich dämlich aussehen.
Klar können die ihre Rausch- und Knack-Scheiben erkennen, daher kopiere Ich die auch in eine digitale Datei bester unkomprimierter Qualität, und dann sollen die die Platte und ihre digitale Kopie mal unterscheiden.
Am besten 50 oder 100 mal, um einen genauen Schnitt zu bekommen.


Wenn die ihren Vinyl-Klang so toll finden, dafür könnte man sicher einen digitalen Filter schaffen...




Ich glaube Ich verlinke das hier mal bei YouTube  .
"Undifferenzierte Aussagen von Messebesuchern", "BlaBla" etc..
Die Messebecuher klangen nicht nach "FanBoy" (Keule), sondern nach "Hmmm"...




"die Katze im Sack ist etwas absolut (!) Unbekanntes, das ist die 8K nicht.


----------



## Jason1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pimax Kickstarter fÃ¼r 5k und 8k VR Headset noch 13 Tage*



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht zitiert.....


Du hast auf meine Kommentare geantwortet, aber bei deiner Schreibweise und Grammatik ist es schwer da überhaupt alles richtig zu verstehen und zudem wäre es einfach eine Sache der Höfflichkeit mich da zu zitieren wo du mir antwortest....Jetzt hast du bspw. schon wieder in  einem WirrWarr geantwortet wo man kaum durchblickt und da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr drauf. 



> Ich habe schon einige Kommentare in Foren gelesen, und da waren ausdrücklich Renn-Sim-Spieler, Ich glaube auch Eve, die nutzen dafür NUR noch Pimax 4K.


Ich kenne nicht alle 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Welt, aber ICH bin einer deiner _"Renn-Sim-Spieler"_ und nicht nur jemand der "Hörensagen" weiter gibt wie du und sage das die Pimax 4k dafür nicht wirklich getaugt hat...das kannst du auch realtiv einfach in entsprechenden Foren nachlesen, die Meinung dazu ist recht einhellig. So Thema ist durch, Pimax 4k ist eh vom Tisch, hier geht es rein um die 8k, fertig.



> Ein VR-Headset hat Displays wie ein Monitor, egal ob LCD oder OLED oder CRT, Ich kann in Windows auch eine Geringere als die native Auflösung einstellen...
> Auch wenn das heute bei den aktuellen VR-Brillen keiner vorgesehen hat, man kann nicht behauoten es wäre technisch nicht möglich.
> Bei PC-Spielen kann man oft noch die Auflösung einstellen.
> Dann wechselt er bei Start, und beim Beenden zurück...
> ...


Was redest du dir da bitte für ein wirres Zeug zusammen?   ist das Absicht oder was soll der Blödsinn jetzt? 

Sorry, aber du machst den Eindruck als hättest du nicht den geringsten Schimmer wovon du technisch überhaupt sprichst und bei deinem restlichen Schrieb blickt man dann gar nicht mehr durch um was es geht. Finde ich btw. ziemlich unmöglich, denn ich gebe mir hier schließlich auch Mühe vernünftig zu antworten und du knallst mir im Gegenzug dann so ein komisches Kauderwelsch an den Kopf. 



> "die Katze im Sack ist etwas absolut (!) Unbekanntes, das ist die 8K nicht.


Vieles ist technisch noch unklar und wie Vertrieb und Garantie in Europa aussehen ist nichtmal im Ansatz geklärt. Wenn das keine _"Katze im Sack"_ ist dann weiß ich auch nicht. Aber hier hält dich niemand ab dennoch zuzugreifen. Ich hab mich jedenfalls aus den genannten Gründen dagegen entschieden und warte lieber bis mindestens ~Mitte nächstes Jahr ab.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich verlinke das hier mal bei YouTube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach nee, sieh mal an...was soll das jetzt werden, willst du mir hier jetzt drohen, ja? 
Drück dich in dem Bezug ruhig mal klarer aus! Nur keine Hemmungen....Dann geht als erstes eine Meldung raus, mal sehen wie lange du dann noch hier schreiben wirst. Solche Typen sind idR ganz schnell raus aus dem Forum... 



> Ich frage mich, ob Ich es hier auch mit jemand zu tun habe, der glaubt er könne teure Lautsprecherkabel von den billigsten am Klang unterscheiden...


...und ICH frage mich langsam aber sicher ob wir es in deinem Fall mit einem Troll zu tun haben. Mit dir scheint jede weitere Diskussion aber so oder so sinnfrei, denn eine vernünftiger Diskurs sieht anders aus.


----


*Zurück zum Thema.:*

Ich hoffe zwar sehr das Pimax bis zum Release einige der angesprochenen Probleme lösen kann, aber dennoch muss man klar sagen das die Pimax 8k aktuell noch einen Risikokauf darstellt, den nur experimentierfreudige Enthusiasten in Betracht ziehen sollten. Denn vieles ist technisch noch unklar und muss erst noch genauer in der Praxis geprüft werden und es fehlen wie gesagt echte Testberichte die wirklich ins Detail gehen. Zudem ist Pimax eine sehr kleine Firma und wie sie das alles letztlich in der Praxis umsetzen wollen/können muss man abwarten. Ich hab nämlich den Eindruck das sie von dem Kickstarter Erfolg ziemlich überrollt wurden und jetzt erstmal sehen müssen wie das ganze zu stemmen ist.  Daher an dieser Stelle auch nochmal der Artikel zu Pimax 8k, wo vornehmlich die Performance kritischer beurteilt wird.  



> *Pimax 8k - Performance von Beginn an fraglich*
> _Das Bild, die Bildschärfe sowie die Klarheit der Texte in VR sollen die Pimax-Headsets sehr gut hinbekommen, der Fortschritt ist Berichten nach deutlich. Allerdings scheint die Performance ganz klar eine große Baustelle zu sein und befindet sich offensichtlich noch in der Forschungsphase. Auch die Zauber-Technologie Brainwarp ist offenbar noch nicht in einem Zustand, der eine Demonstration erlaubt._
> 
> Pimax hat in der Kickstarter-Kampagne irreführende Angabe gemacht und die Käufer nicht offen und ehrlich über den Stand der Dinge bezüglich der Bildwiederholungsrate aufgeklärt. Während die Performance beim normalen Pimax 8K vielleicht in den nächsten Monaten erfolgreich stabilisiert werden kann, sind diese Infos im Hinblick auf das 8K X mindestens besorgniserregend.
> ...


----------

